# Found Female ferret in Runcorn



## danniehowens (May 25, 2010)

Found a female ferret in runcorn if you have lost one please contact the Laurals vet in the old town and they will direct you to us, we are fostering her at the moment.


----------



## angela.gray (Jun 29, 2010)

hy when was she found and what colour as my brother inlaw had 1 stolen in may


----------



## danniehowens (May 25, 2010)

Hi she was found in Runcorn but think it was one of the parks. Not sure as we are the foster home, The vets know exact info. If you can let me know about your brothers ferret at my email address [email protected] I will see if she could be his, This is just because people have been trying to claim she was there's and this not being the case.

Thanks

or if you want to get your brother to contact the Laurals vets on 01928575515 they can give him details of where it was found.


----------

